# Four years and I've filtered it all down to this



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Taken me around 4 years of searching Bandcamp and similar sites to find music not available in Australia then going through it all and filtering out all the "fillers" on the albums.
This is a list of what I'm left with after going through my cd collection and doing the same thing then putting them all together to make up 1 good flashdrive full of great driving songs. I was aiming to fill a 16gb flashdrive but, after all this time, I only have 8.6gb worth of .wav files. - 186 tracks.
I ran them through Format Factory to ensure they all had the correct bit rate and depth, then leveled the volumes using Adobe Audition before putting them on the usb stick.
I wanted a mix with tracks that sound great while driving so it's not necessarily a list of my favourite tracks although a lot of them are there. Some songs from bands like Floyd and Zep are better for listening to when you can give them your full attention, sitting back in a recliner, drink/doob or whatever in hand. Just about all these tracks have a good strong bass line and/or a blistering solo, which, to me, is what makes a good driving song
Anyway, this is what I've come up with. Feel free to ridicule my taste in music , make suggestions to add to the list or whatever. I haven't got into a flame war with anyone here and I'd like to keep it that way so, please don't be recommending TOOL or Alice in Chains.

A Necessary Evil- ASHES OF IRON
Ace of spades- Motorhead
Alcoholic deathride- ponamero sundown
All Shook Out- MONSTER MAGNET 
alone jeffe - HERMANO
Am I Evil- METALLICA 
Another Perfect Day - Motörhead
Any Colour You Like- Pink Floyd
Assault and Battery- ROSE TATTOO.
B.C. Approved- 5 HORSE JOHNSON
Babe I'm Gonna Leave You- Led Zeppelin.
baby god is dead- nightstalker.
Back at the Funny Farm -Motörhead.
Ballroom Blitz- KROKUS 
Beyond the Sun -litmus
Black Betty- RAM JAM 
Blitzkrieg- Metallica 
Blood Don't Pay -5 HORSE JOHNSON 
Blunt Force Trauma -CALVERA CONSPIRACY
born in a daze- SHEAVY
Brain Damage- Pink Floyd.wav
Bummer- MONSTER MAGNET
Burnt Sleep -1000 MODS
Cemetery Gates -Pantera.wav
Chase The Dragon -BEASTS OF BOURBON 
Chase the Dragon- Machine Gun Fellatio.wav
Cherry Red- 5 HORSE JOHNSON 
Cocaine- JJ CALE
Common Cause- SOLACE 
Company Man -wo fat
cosmic romance - spiritaul beggars 
Cowboys from Hell -Pantera.wav
Crucify -ozzy
cry rain- 5 horse johnson.wav
Curtain calL- PONAMERO SUNDOWNl 
D. Brown- AHISS *
Dancing Days- Led Zeppelin.wav
Dancing on your grave -Motorhead
Dead Rock Commandos -NIGHTSTALKER 
Do Not Go Quietly Unto Your Grave -MORPHINE 
Dopes To Infinity -Monster Magnet 
Doteru- PLANET OF ZEUS
Dreams of Milk and Honey -wo fat 
Drug Chick -LOW OF THE LOW 
ecstasy # 9- UFESA 
Ekranoplan- AHISS*
electric sleep -SHEAVY
Enter the Riffian- WO FAT
Fight Fire with Fire- Metallica 
Forever My Queen- SOLACE 
Gimme a Bullet -AC-DC
God Says No- MONSTER MAGNET 
goddess- SPIRITUAL BEGGARS 
Going Down- HOWLER TOAD
Gone Shootin-' AC-DC
gun- nightstalker
Have a Lucky Day -MORPHINE
Heads Explode -MONSTER MAGNET 
heavy mental- nightstalker
Hollow- Pantera.wav
Homeless Hero -HOWLER TOAD 
Homophobic,Alcoholic- mustasch 
Human Tornado- UNIDA 
Hurricane Ride- RAM JAM 
i don't care about nothing anymore- BEASTS OF BOURBON
I FELL IN LOVE TODAY- WEEN 
I'm Broken- Pantera.wav
Indolence -SOLACE 
Interloper -The Mark Of Cain.wav
Iron Fist- Motorhead 
Jump in the Fire -Metallica 
Keystone- NIGHTSTALKER
Kicked in the Teeth- AC-DC
King- UNIDA 
Kiss of the Scorpion -MONSTER MAGNET
Knight Of Infinit Resignation -PALACE IN THUNDERLAND
Land Of The Lost- FREEDOM HAWK
learn to fly- nightstalker 
Leftovers- PLANET OF ZEUS 
Lies- THE GREENHORNES
Live In A Hole- Pantera.wav
Live Wire- AC-DC
Lone Crow- THE LONE CROWS 
Love 2 Lose -5 HORSE JOHNSON 
Loving Sickness- SOLACE 
LSD Vampyr- ESTONER 
Mad World Mary Jayne -SILVERTIDE
Medicine -ten foot wizard
Melt -monster magnet 
Mindfuck- Mindust 
Miracle Man -OZZY
MISSING LINK- FU MANCHU
Monday Warrior -MUSTASCH
Money For Nothing -Dire Straits
Money -Pink Floyd.wav
Moon Dust- the restoned
Mosquito Lantern- AHISS* 
Motörhedda GabLER- BLACK DEBBATH
Mouth For War -Pantera.wav
Mouth Machine- Gun Fellatio.wav
mushroom tea girl - spiritual beggars 
No Class- Motorhead
No Quarter- Led Zeppelin.wav
One Big Drag- HEAVY CO.
One Million Broken Promises- NIGHTSTALKER 
One Track Mind- Motörhead 
Out Of Key, But In The Mood -HERMANO
outside_woman_blues- BACK DOOR SLAM
Overdose- AC-DC
Overkill -Motörhead 
Parchment Farm- PARASOL CARAVAN
past the sound of whispers -SPIRITUAL BEGGARS
Phantom Lord- Metallica 
Plastic Jesus -BLACK TOOTH GRIN 
Plastic -UNIDA 
Powertrip -Monster Magnet 
Prehistoric Dog- RED FANG 
***** Town- Machine Gun Fellatio.wav
Put My Head Into- HOWLER TOAD
Ramble On- Led Zeppelin.wav
REDLINE -FU MANCHU.wav
Relax- FRANKIE GOES TO HOLLYWOOD
Ride the Lightning- Metallica_
Riff Raff AC-DC
Right On The Money- RAM JAM 
Rise From Your Grave- ten foot wizard 
Road -STUBB
Rocky Mountain Way	- JOE WALSH 
Rollercoaster- Machine Gun Fellatio.wav
Rudy on the Corner -AHISS* 
Runway Runaway- RAM JAM 
Sawhill- 5 HORSE JOHNSON
SEAHAG- FU MANCHU.wav
sedated - spiritual beggars
SEED OF DECADES - 60W SHAMAN
Seek & Destroy- Metallica 
she´s the devil in my head- UFESA 
Shine- Motorhead 
Sin City- AC-DC
Sleep Brings No Relief - ELVIS DELUXE 
Soap On A Rope - CHICKENFOOT 
Soma- NIGHTSTALKER
sorry -ELECTRIC MARY
Soul Digger- 5 HORSE JOHNSON
Soul Stripper- AC-DC 
sour stains -SPIRITUAL BEGGARS
Space Motherfuckers- HOWLER TOAD 
Speak to Me-Breathe -Pink Floyd.wav
SSOB -SUPER HEAVY GOAT ASS
Stand Back- FREEDOM HAWK
Steve Mackay, Isaiah Mitchell- BLACK BOMBAIM
Stick Around- AC-DC 
Stray -UNIDA 
superfreak -nightstalker 
Sweetwater -5 HORSE JOHNSON 
Take It Slow- Machine Gun Fellatio.wav
Temple Of Your Dreams -MONSTER MAGNET 
The Chocolate Maiden's Misty Summer Morning -AHISS* 
The Contender- The Mark Of Cain.wav
The Girl Of My - Machine Gun Fellatio
American Woman - THE GUESS WHO 
The HoneyMoon Is Over -THE CRUEL SEA 
The Underdog - NIGHTSTALKER
They're Coming For You, Barbara - WO FAT 
This Love- Pantera.wav
Thorn -UNIDA
Three At A Time- 5 HORSE JOHNSON 
Tiago Jónatas, Guilherme Canhão- BLACK BOMBAIM
Time -Pink Floyd.wav
To See Where I Hide- SILVERTIDE
Trackside Hoax -FU MANCHU
tv's just a medium,- koritni 
Twice In Hell - HOWLER TOAD
Two Tribes -FRANKIE GOES TO HOLLYWOOD 
Undercover of the Night -The Rolling Stones 
Up to My Neck in You -AC-DC
Vince Fontain- UNIDA 
War & Peace- ICE CUBE
What's Next to the Moon- AC-DC
While My Guitar Gently Weeps -JEFF HEALEY
Whisky Song -SIGIRIYA
Witches Circle -HOWLER TOAD 
Yer Mountain- 5 HORSE JOHNSON 
You Ain't Got a Hold on Me- AC-DC 
You Wish -UNIDA 
Young Lust -PINK FLOYD

* AHISS = Assemble Head In Sunburst Sound (The)


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if you could package that up in a sendspace file I'd be obliged, I like listening to other's playlists.


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

No worries. They're all .wav files atm so I'll hafta convert to mp3 then split it into about 5 files to upload it. Sendspace won't allow larger than 300mb and File Dropper turned out to be just a scam. Anyway, watch this space. I'm off for a very noisy drive through the mountains now.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Earzbleed said:


> No worries. They're all .wav files atm so I'll hafta convert to mp3 then split it into about 5 files to upload it. Sendspace won't allow larger than 300mb and File Dropper turned out to be just a scam. Anyway, watch this space. I'm off for a very noisy drive through the mountains now.



I wasn't serious!

I think you could be quite happy just listing your favorite things, as you have.

no need for any peer to peer 'sharing' on a public site, as it's not always looked upon favorably by the establishment/powers that be/Tipper Gore/Obama...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dude, I can dig it, but where the hell did the "Frankie goes to Hollywood" come from?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

claydo said:


> Dude, I can dig it, but where the hell did the "Frankie goes to Hollywood" come from?


Yeah really, how can he have them on the list but no Pet Shop Boys or Erasure?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

claydo said:


> Dude, I can dig it, but where the hell did the "Frankie goes to Hollywood" come from?


Research you must do, young Padawan.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm not the biggest fan of 80s pop music.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

As a matter of a fact I'm not a fan of any decades pop music.


----------



## t8thegr8 (Jul 6, 2013)

werd


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

t8thegr8 said:


> werd


Your pm's are full


----------



## t8thegr8 (Jul 6, 2013)

should be clear now


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice list. Good on ya', mate!

Maybe check out some of Tomahawk's releases: the Oddfellows CD, their Self-Titled CD, and the M.E.A.T. single.

YMMV


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Good list, except for Monster Magnet. Barf!


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

claydo said:


> Dude, I can dig it, but where the hell did the "Frankie goes to Hollywood" come from?


oh Relax


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Earzbleed said:


> Taken me around 4 years of searching Bandcamp and similar sites to find music not available in Australia then going through it all and filtering out all the "fillers" on the albums.
> This is a list of what I'm left with after going through my cd collection and doing the same thing then putting them all together to make up 1 good flashdrive full of great driving songs. I was aiming to fill a 16gb flashdrive but, after all this time, I only have 8.6gb worth of .wav files. - 186 tracks.
> I ran them through Format Factory to ensure they all had the correct bit rate and depth, then leveled the volumes using Adobe Audition before putting them on the usb stick.
> I wanted a mix with tracks that sound great while driving so it's not necessarily a list of my favourite tracks although a lot of them are there. Some songs from bands like Floyd and Zep are better for listening to when you can give them your full attention, sitting back in a recliner, drink/doob or whatever in hand. Just about all these tracks have a good strong bass line and/or a blistering solo, which, to me, is what makes a good driving song
> ...


hey have you found a way to get reliable hi res albums in Oz. I have over 1000CDs and rip them to flac but would like to experiment with studio master quality. Sites I have found appear to be geoblocked.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

6 years since the last post...


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

DaveG said:


> 6 years since the last post...


oh yes, didn't notice that, might not get help.


----------

